# dead.letter doppio: come impostare la sua locazione?

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho due file dead.letter, uno che si trova in /root/ e mi sta bene, e uno che viene creato saltuariamente in /. E quest'ultimo mi da fastidio.

Non capisco perché dovrei averne uno anche in /. Sapete da cosa possa dipendere e come si fa a fare in modo che quel file non compaia in /?

----------

## darkmanPPT

quale client di posta ti genera i dead.letter?

no, perchè penso che tu debba andare a guardare le impostazioni del suddetto programma.

usi sendmail?

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà non mi sono mai preoccupato di questo. Sendmail non è nemmeno installato quindi non saprei.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> In realtà non mi sono mai preoccupato di questo. Sendmail non è nemmeno installato quindi non saprei.

 

usi pine?

non so, per quanto ne so io, dead.letter è creato da programmi di posta (client o server) quando si verifica un errore.

cmq, se fai un cat del suddetto file, che ci trovi? chi lo scrive?

----------

## fbcyborg

```
# eix -Ic mail|grep client

[I] mail-client/mailx (8.1.2.20050715-r2@11/05/2010): The /bin/mail program, which is used to send mail via shell scripts

[I] mail-client/mailx-support (20060102-r1@10/28/2009): Provides lockspool utility

```

Allora, il dead.letter presente in / l'ho cancellato, ma comunque ieri era vuoto (ho controllato prima di cancellarlo). Quello "regolare" presente in /root/ viene scritto da ntpdate per esempio.

Il punto è che qualcosa saltuariamente mi crea questo dead.letter in /, e non capisco chi e perché.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> In realtà non mi sono mai preoccupato di questo. Sendmail non è nemmeno installato quindi non saprei.

 

Sbagliato.

Nel sistema devi avere per forza un mail-mta.

```
eix -I --only-names | grep mail-mta
```

e come puoi ben vedere sendmail è sempre un symlink al tuo mail-mta

```
devil ago # ls -la /usr/sbin/sendmail 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5  4 dic 21.50 /usr/sbin/sendmail -> ssmtp
```

----------

## fbcyborg

```
# eix -I --only-names | grep mail-mta

mail-mta/ssmtp
```

Avevo guardato nel file di configurazione di ssmtp, però non ho trovato nulla relativo al file dead.letter e al suo path, e in /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf c'è solo questo non commentato:

```
root=postmaster

mailhub=mail
```

----------

## pierino_89

il proprietario del file immagino sia root, giusto?

Altrimenti potremmo avere qualche indizio riguardo il malvagio.

Alla peggio, scrivici due vaccate dentro e dagli chattr +i. Prima o poi qualcuno darà errore   :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, il fatto è che l'ho cancellato. Chissà se e quando verrà ricreato. C'è da dire che già una volta l'avevo cancellato e poi è ricomparso. Saranno stati circa 20 giorni fa se non ricordo male.

----------

## fbcyborg

Arieccolo!!!

```

ls -l /|grep dead

-rw-------   1 root root     0 Apr 18 15:15 dead.letter
```

File vuoto, e con owner e group root a differenza di quello "legittimo":

```
# ls -l ~/dead.letter 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root ssmtp 987763 May 17 14:21 /root/dead.letter
```

----------

